# Philippians 1:6



## cih1355 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have two questions about Philippians 1:6. Is the good work that God began in us, salvation? Is the day of Jesus Christ, Christ's second coming?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes. Yes.


----------

